# 1/2" IPS Inlet. Any simple conversions ?



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Guys, I am sure this has been covered. I did a search and didn't find it tho. Anyone come along with a simple conversion, for Faucets with 1/2" IPS Inlets. Sorry if it's a dumb question~ been a while since I had to deal with one and was really hoping I am just missing something simple to convert it over.  Thanks


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

...


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> Hi Guys, I am sure this has been covered. I did a search and didn't find it tho. Anyone come along with a simple conversion, for Faucets with 1/2" IPS Inlets. Sorry if it's a dumb question~ been a while since I had to deal with one and was really hoping I am just missing something simple to convert it over.  Thanks


Which type of fuacets are you talking about?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

That question flew over my blonde head. Uhh, come again???


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

LOL, opps. Sorry I should re-read before I post. I had 1/2" supply's on the brain. A friend bought a Euro faucet ( something off eBay I am sure) said he wanted to try and hook it up, so I gave him some supplies and sent him on his way ~ he says they are not fitting at all. So i was just trying to prepare myself for the worst. I am going over to look at it tonight and I will hopefully be able to figure out what it is, or paperwork. Thanks tho guys, appreciate it


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> LOL, opps. Sorry I should re-read before I post. I had 1/2" supply's on the brain. A friend bought a Euro faucet ( something off eBay I am sure) said he wanted to try and hook it up, so I gave him some supplies and sent him on his way ~ he says they are not fitting at all. So i was just trying to prepare myself for the worst. I am going over to look at it tonight and I will hopefully be able to figure out what it is, or paperwork. Thanks tho guys, appreciate it



Take a picture and post it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I once installed a metric faucet by taking it apart and brazing 1/2" male threads on it. Guy didn't wan't to wait to order adaptors so it was mc'giver time:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

righty tighty lefty loosey, maybe?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> I once installed a metric faucet by taking it apart and brazing 1/2" male threads on it. Guy didn't wan't to wait to order adaptors so it was mc'giver time:laughing:


Did you get some mc'luvin for your mc'given?:laughing:

To the OP, you talking male or female inlets on said faucet?


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

If its a euro faucet it's not 1/2" and you will need to order adapters like already mentioned. I cant remember the exact M size. I had the same issue. Dam ebay!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

my experience has been english like machine threads not tapered pipe threads and they metric or something.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks again for forgiving my crappy wording guys ~ you know Polish and a Plumber  I just thank god for the spell checker

Going back over to maybe tackle this weekend, I'll try and take some pics ~ but many thanks guys. I think you guys are dead on, bought off eBay for a fancy design( total junk) but the connections are metric..or something lol 

It's a friend so I recommended trying to get his money back and just going with something "god forbid" American! But I guess it's not a bad idea to try and track down a few adapters to keep on hand in the ever growing world of evilbay


----------

